# Rechner per Sprache stuern



## Kosh (7. August 2002)

Ist es möglich einen Windowsrechner per Sprache zu steuern? So wie: Starte Programm, öffne Datei ...


----------



## Eyewitness (7. August 2002)

Entsprechende Programme gibt es massenweise auf dem Markt, Suchmaschine anschmeißen hilft.


----------



## Christoph (7. August 2002)

da brauchst doch keine Softeware dazu.

Schrei mal richtig dann macht der schon was du willst


----------



## Kosh (7. August 2002)

ich hab schon geGOOGLEed aber die bringen mir nur Sachen über Texterkennung und das reicht mir net.


----------



## foxx21 (7. August 2002)

such doch mal nach

Sprachgesteuerter Rechner für Windows oder so


-greez


----------



## Kosh (7. August 2002)

Arg da steht nirgendwo was richtiges drin wo man sich informieren kann. Könntet ihr mir exakte Links schicken. Ich bedank mich schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## AKM<2b> (8. August 2002)

IBM ViaVoice Pro

http://www-3.ibm.com/software/speech/de/win/index.html

Gibts aber auch ab und an bei Aldi oder so mit headset für billig geld.
Ich komm mir allerdings bescheuert vor wenn ich meinem computer so deutlich ich kann sage ... : öffne Explorer.

2b


----------



## Carndret (8. August 2002)

Ich hatte mir auch mal vor Jahren ein Mikrophon mit IBM's ViaVoice gekauft (30 DM).
Erst mal 3 Stunden langer Erkennungstest :> . Der kurze Erkennungstest hat nicht wirklich funktioniert...
Aber ich kam mir dann auch ganz schön blöd vor wenn ich 3mal sagen musste: "Menü Start" oder "Windows Explorer öffnen". Besonders wenn englische Laute enthalten sind geht's fast gar nicht mehr; z.B. "Age of Empires" hat er nur ganz selten mal erkannt.
Das einzig lustige ist aber, wenn du ins Mikro reinbrüllst und er versteht dich besser als wenn du versuchst deutlich zu sprechen  .
Aber wenn du Spaß dran hast dich vor deinem PC lächerlich zu machen, ist das die beste Möglichkeit  .


----------



## Kosh (8. August 2002)

Ich hab halt gedacht das die Technik im Laufe der Jahre besser geworden ist. Ich bin auch bloß auf die Idee gekommen weil ich einfach zu faul bin.


----------



## Carndret (8. August 2002)

Ja, ist schon klar, die Technik ist bestimmt besser geworden, aber die Programme mit dieser besseren Technik sind eben auch nicht besonders billig. Die gleiche Idee hatte ich ja auch gehabt.
Es ist jedoch eine viel größere Anstrengung den Mund auf zu machen als mit den Maus ein paar mal rum zu klicken  .


----------



## AKM<2b> (8. August 2002)

Nee Nee das geht schon ...
ist ja auch schon das 8te release von viavoice glaub ich...

mit nem schnellen computern und gutem trainig der software kann das schon ne erleichterung sein (wenn man keine Hände hat) oder wenn man stinkefaul ist. außerdem kann man ja dann seine Wohnung annen usb hängen und sagen: computer licht aus. 
OK ich habs selbst gemerkt.  

2b


----------



## Kosh (9. August 2002)

He du bringst mich voll auf gute Ideen


----------



## fusseL (9. August 2002)

Leute das hört sich total krank an...deswegen sehe ich zu das ich auch sowas bekomme und rede mal ein wenig mit meinem PC...vielleicht kriege ich ihn ja wieder zur vernunft das er mit mir arbeitet statt gegen mich...tja!


----------



## eViLaSh (9. August 2002)

"Computer logbuch seite 20013, Sternzeit: Unbekannt"


----------



## AKM<2b> (12. August 2002)

Ich will meine Wohnung fernsteuern per Sprache...
Wer macht mit beim Projekt I.W.M.W.F.P.S ...

Wir brauchen einen Programmierer, einen Elektroniker, einen der Löten kann, einen der weiss wie ein USB-port funktioniert und einen der Kaffe kocht. Ich mach den kaffee und vielleicht programmier ich auch ein bisschen... 

Wenn ich im Wohnzimmer sagen kann: Computer Spülung. und dann ein sanftes zischen aus dem Klo vernehme, bin ich glücklich.

2b


----------



## LinuxDau (2. Dezember 2002)

*hmm...Pfannekuchen...*

Sternzeit: 325623562356xxx
Mission: Erforschung des USB & Voice-control Systems
Problem: Die Borg folgen uns
Problem2: hab Hunger...

hmm... Pfannekuchen wärn jetz nich schlecht...
pfaaaaaaaaaaaaaannekuchen... *lächz*

Kapitän Kürg
Ände


----------



## blunznwurscht (3. Dezember 2002)

@AKM<2b>

Wobei sich dann natürlich die Frage stellt wieso du ausgerechnet vom Wohnzimmer aus die Klo Spülung betätigen willst.


----------

